# windsheild wiper cowl.....



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

For you Photochoppers. I an making a wind sheild wiper cowl that covers the windsheild from the hood to about were the mirrors are at. I have seen this on many off road trucks and thaught it would be a clean agressive look. Here is a pic of my car to work off of. try and fallow the line of the top of the hood to each mirror.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you seen the type Wings west makes for other cars..? Honda, Acura Toyota.?

Like:

http://www.wingswest.com/project_detail.asp?id=3

or:

http://www.wingswest.com/project_detail.asp?id=2

or:

http://www.wingswest.com/project_detail.asp?id=5

that would be cool in carbon fiber!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

*Yeh but!*

Mine is going to go up the 2 1/2" above the winsheild for wiper clearance, And go up to the mirrors. C/F to match my hood.....


----------

